# Training Logs



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't used one, but starting a new pup I'm wondering if it might be helpful to make better use of my training time and stay on track. Anyone use these? Anyone title a dog using one?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

lannie dulin said:


> I haven't used one, but starting a new pup I'm wondering if it might be helpful to make better use of my training time and stay on track. Anyone use these? Anyone title a dog using one?



Hi, Lannie, and welcome!

Don't forget the required intro here:

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thank you!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

A very practical way to log training sessions is to use a calendar. Typically majority of people use outlook, no extra work is required, just make notes in the calendar and you're done. Have records for life.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

It's pretty much required for any SAR work. Not sure what you are training for but if you going to pursue any thing that requires tracking you'll want to log the tracking training. Include weather conditions, (temp, humidity, wind conditions, precip., snow cover), length of track, who you were tracking, time track laid, time you started, time to complete track. Make notes on how dog and you worked, issues, problems, learnings, etc. 

It will help you to be more aware. You might find out if your dog has issues with certain types of conditions. I.e. you find he sucks on bare dirt but is great on grass. You'll get a good feel for the age of tracks he's good at. What is the upper limit of his abilities to track old tracks.

And if you ever get into a position to use him for something real, you'll have a training record for whatever powers that be.

Craig


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

Some people find them very beneficial, especially for tracking. I, personally, don't like them and have no use for them and I keep putting titles on my dogs.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I personally hate journals. I try to keep one. works for a few months then not for a few years. I like to take some vids when I am trying something new for a few sesions that way I have a perfect record of the wreck I just created.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I have about 5 "started" journals ......it's great in theory but I just never keep it up. 
Especially for tracking. My scatterbrain has enough issues getting to the field, on time, with all the necessary accoutrements, both for me and the dogs that the journal is quickly forgotten.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks all, it sounds like it's kind of a style type issue (except for tracking). I also should have gave more info. I have 2 Presa Canarios I'd like to title in Schutzhund and PSA (at least level 1). I find that I sometimes neglect some things and then end up spending a lot of time on them later at the expense of other things. I just thought maybe with a log I'd be more well rounded in my training. The video is a good idea too. 

I'll also go back and do my intro post as instructed.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I hate doing logs. I'm always behind in keeping it up and i've definitely have missed entries that should have been added. And unless you have a specific requirement, (like presenting 6 months of training logs to an evaluator, or in HRD work being possibly brought into court to testify), it can be very difficult to keep the motivation to keep the logs going.

But it's kind of like eating your vegetables. Sometimes you just have to force yourself to do it cause you know in the long run it's good for you.

Craig


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If you have that many dogs and that many issues then one is great. Otherwise I don't waste my time. I know from one week to the next how much weight I can bench, how many push-ups I've done, how far my dog tracked, and what issues we had in the last training session. To see it again...not feeling it!

For LE or other applications where you MUST show supporting data for training, DO IT. You can't have enought good information to *CYA* in this day and time!=;


----------



## Jeffrey Eggenberger (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to start a dog log....

Started clicker training, now after doing the Michael Ellis vid, using voice commands "yes" for marker/release, and "Good dog" for stay in command.

He is great to watch!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I tend to start journals and not keep them going. Right now I'm training three dogs and it involves a fair amount of free shaping. I want to track the training I'm doing over 60 sessions and he process of solidifying certain behaviors so have decided to get back to maintaining a training log.

T


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeffrey Eggenberger said:


> I need to start a dog log....
> 
> Started clicker training, now after doing the Michael Ellis vid, using voice commands "yes" for marker/release, and "Good dog" for stay in command.
> 
> He is great to watch!


I to use a lot of ME methods. There are some things I've picked up from other trainers I've worked with, but ME is at the core of my OB. I actually was thinking the log would help me make sure I follow the methods more methodically. 

I like the calendar idea. That keeps things simple and organized. I also never thought of having to prove in court that I've spent considerable time training a dog (perhaps in the event of a bite). Good advise all thanks.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

For detection they are invaluable for pushing a dog further but not too far. A lot of historical data can be gleaned, and training ideas can be reused from old records. 

I also write down what I am going to do prior to doing it when I start something. I know now even after pausing training for six months what I need to brush up vs teach for a PSA 1 for my dog.

Working a lot of OB dogs, I use a log and review prior to training. Excel spreadsheets with letter codes to keep me on track I find help a lot.

I train well, but my memory is bad. Records are functional.


----------

